
Developer transitioning to data science – best resources - ceceshao1
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/if-youre-a-developer-transitioning-into-data-science-here-are-your-best-resources-c31928b53cd1
======
visarga
Take a look here:
[https://reddit.com/r/LearnMachineLearning/](https://reddit.com/r/LearnMachineLearning/)

and here:
[https://reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/](https://reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/)

Your question comes up from time to time.

